# Krystian Zimerman



## Vaneyes

Krystian Zimerman is building further his poor rep. for on-stage hissy fits. This time it's a rant against YouTube, which was instigated by a discourteous audience member. Read all about it.

http://www.limelightmagazine.com.au...be-the-un-destruction-of-classical-music.aspx


----------



## EricABQ

That was an interesting read.

I actually purchased the Zimerman recording of Beethoven's 1st and 2nd piano concertos because I enjoyed the videos of them on youtube, so he did make at least one sale as a result of his free youtube publicity. I can understand being annoyed that someone was taping his show illegally, but his general hostility to youtube seems short sighted.


----------



## Guest

I generally like his playing, but he needs to STFU during concerts.


----------



## Ravndal

Kontrapunctus said:


> I generally like his playing, but he needs to STFU during concerts.


Is he usually whining like that? Or has he something interesting to say about what he is playing?


----------



## Guest

^^ He frequently goes off on political rants, too.


----------



## PetrB

Ravndal said:


> Is he usually whining like that? Or has he something interesting to say about what he is playing?


Uses the platform and interviews to state his personal political views, mainly. This might be the first recorded rant about Youtube, pirating, etc.

One wonders if all he says of this sort would be anywhere other than a blog, or in a thread in some internet forum, if it weren't for the access he gets to press and in press interviews 

So, it seems Herr Zimerman is a bit of a Divo, in the pop culture negative sense -- you know, won't perform unless after washing his hands backstage, he can dry them on 18 white kittens -- that sort of business.


----------



## moody

PetrB said:


> Uses the platform and interviews to state his personal political views, mainly. This might be the first recorded rant about Youtube, pirating, etc.
> 
> One wonders if all he says of this sort would be anywhere other than a blog, or in a thread in some internet forum, if it weren't for the access he gets to press and in press interviews
> 
> So, it seems Herr Zimerman is a bit of a Divo, in the pop culture negative sense -- you know, won't perform unless after washing his hands backstage, he can dry them on 18 white kittens -- that sort of business.


Pity he isn't a more exciting pianist !


----------



## Vaneyes

Here's one from 2009.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/cul...mermans-surprising-performance-walkouts-.html


----------

